# Sprawy forum >  Zasady dodawania sygnatury

## tk

W związku z pytaniami o zasady używania sygnatury (reklamy w stopce) na forum:

- sygnatura dostepna jest od 10 postow dla zarejestrowanego uzytkownika
- posty maja pomagać użytkownikom i tworzyć wartościową i pomocną treść
- uzytkownicy piszacy posty niskiej jakości, krótkie - pisane wylacznie do nabicia ilosci, beda usuwane, a konta blokowane

- po przekroczeniu 10 postów system akceptuje użytkownika i w jego profilu pojawia się opcja 
"sygnatura", czas oczekiwania na włączenie sygnatury to 0-2 godzin

----------

